# BBC Sound Of... Film & TV scoring docu-series



## NekujaK (Jun 18, 2022)

Inspired by @muziksculp's recent reposting of the SCORE documentary  I thought I'd resurface an excellent BBC series about film and TV music for those who may not have been aware of it.

It's actually three separate series, each with 3 episodes, covering cinematic music, TV music, and musicals, hosted by Neil Brand.

If you don't have the time or inclination to watch all of these, do yourself a favor and at least watch the first cinema music episode. It provides excellent insight into how music in film began and evolved over time.

Enjoy!

*THE SOUND OF CINEMA:*

Episode 1 

Episode 2 

Episode 3 (Sadly, I can't locate this online any more. If anyone has a link, please share!)


*THE SOUND OF TV:*

Episode 1 

Episode 2 

Episode 3 


*THE SOUND OF MUSICALS:*

Episode 1 

Episode 2 https://youtu.be/fslP4q_7E3Q

Episode 3 https://youtu.be/RS2_Twkuzt0


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2022)

Hi @NekujaK ,

Thank You Very much for posting these videos. 

I will surely watch them. It's always a pleasure to watch inspirational videos about scoring, and related topics, and I really appreciate your positive comment.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Markrs (Jun 18, 2022)

BBC sound of cinema episodes 1 and 2 can be found on dailymotion as well, sadly not episode 3


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks @Markrs


----------



## GtrString (Jun 19, 2022)

Great stuff!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> BBC sound of cinema episodes 1 and 2 can be found on dailymotion as well, sadly not episode 3



I do have episode 3 saved on an external HD, and I’ll try to upload it to YouTube tomorrow morning.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jun 20, 2022)

Unfortunately, I’ve now found that part of episode 3 is blocked worldwide (A Clockwork Orange), so the video cannot be viewed on YouTube.

Instead, I’ll leave a Google drive sharing link here for anyone who wants to download the episode:



Not sure why the Google Drive link is showing as a white box (above), but the download from Google Drive does work. Just click the arrow top right.

Also, here is a OneDrive link for downloading the episode: https://1drv.ms/v/s!AhgcEFqzrEzxnGjCptchoE8NYGI2?e=mWZFB0


----------

